# Rasual Butler



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Apparently he's one of the Nets targets this offseason. I asked on the Miami board, but I figured I'd ask about him here too. 

What is your impression of him? Most of what I've seen on him is that he is a shooter, but how are the other aspects of his game?


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

He is a shooter, a pretty athletic player who can score in bunches. He is not the most consistent though and doesn't bring a lot except shooting. But he plays with heart and is not a bad defender so i guess he is a valuable player to have on a bench. I hope the Hornets re-sign him.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

Kicito said:


> He is a shooter, a pretty athletic player who can score in bunches. He is not the most consistent though and doesn't bring a lot except shooting. But he plays with heart and is not a bad defender so i guess he is a valuable player to have on a bench. I hope the Hornets re-sign him.


i agree with that. when he gets hot from 3, watch out. i'd love to have him back next year.. he's one of those guys you bring off the bench that brings energy and can score several points in a hurry. he's a quality guy, and in my opinion, is an underrated athlete. he's got hops.. i remember watchin a game last year and he just drove to the paint and got way up and threw down hard.. again, i want him in a hornets uni next year.. :yes:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm certainly hoping the Hornets re-sign Rasual. They said they hope to re-sign both he and Speedy. We'll just have to wait and see. He's such a classy guy too. Did you see the game in New Orleans vs. the Clippers in March when he hit that 3 at the buzzer and he apologized afterwards for doing so (the game was practically over already so he didn't have to shoot the ball). He was nfire: that night!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am pretty certain that the Hornets will match any reasonable offer Butler gets.It should be a big priority for them to resign him and Claxton or if necessary try to work a sign and trade with Claxton that brings you back a player of comparable worth.

They can offer Butler something that the Nets really can't and it's something that all shooters want.He's going to get a lot more shot attempts playing for them than he will playing for the Nets.If the money is the same you would think that a shooter would go where the shots were.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I am pretty certain that the Hornets will match any reasonable offer Butler gets.It should be a big priority for them to resign him and Claxton or if necessary try to work a sign and trade with Claxton that brings you back a player of comparable worth.
> 
> They can offer Butler something that the Nets really can't and it's something that all shooters want.He's going to get a lot more shot attempts playing for them than he will playing for the Nets.If the money is the same you would think that a shooter would go where the shots were.


They keep saying that it is a big priority to re-sign both of them. We'll just have to see. Hopefully they can. Paul said he keeps on Speedy about staying but he knows he can't do anything about it.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

How much are the Hornets realistically willing to pay Butler?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> How much are the Hornets realistically willing to pay Butler?



Don't really know but they're one of the 5 teams that are under salary cap. Probably depends on what free agents they go after and how much they offer them.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

now that you guys have Stojakovic, do you think NJ's chances of landing Rasual just shot up? do you think you need him as much as you did before?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i would love butler on the nets :angel:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't know. They may simply keep Rasual since there's so much talk of getting rid of J.R. If Peja starts, which I belive he most likely will, then Rasual can come off the bench for him.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

XenoSphere said:


> now that you guys have Stojakovic, do you think NJ's chances of landing Rasual just shot up? do you think you need him as much as you did before?


i think it does indeed help your chances of picking him up, but i still think we should re-sign him.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yup. if Mason plays SG, then we got no SF backup in the rotation.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

According to the bottom of this article, it doesn't look like Rasual will re-sign....


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2507787


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> According to the bottom of this article, it doesn't look like Rasual will re-sign....
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2507787


Yep..No way he re-signs after the Peja signing...He wants the chance to start in the NBA and he won't get that w/ the Hornets anymore...I really wish we could keep him but it doesn't look like we will be able to.


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

I think it is for sure that Rasual will not resign with the Hornets, knowing that his minutes, even as a 6th man, will be seriously diminished.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think they may actually try to re-sign Rasual. Hopefully word will come either way very very soon.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I think they may actually try to re-sign Rasual. Hopefully word will come either way very very soon.



I hope ur right!!! :biggrin:


----------

